# fui / fue - tilde



## gvg

Tengo un libro de verbos españoles donde estos dos verbos aparecen sin acento y para mi es tan clara la entonación más fuerte en la "i" y la "e" de fuí y fué que me parece que está equivocado. 

Que me pueden decir al respecto.

Saludos,
gvg


----------



## asm

Si dices fui, con acento en la i, la palabra tendria sOlo una sIlaba, lo que hace innecesario el acento (tilde). La tilde es inUtil para palabras monosilAbicas, ya que su funiciOn es la de indicar el lugar en el que se debe acentuar la palabra. Curiosamente si la tilde se coloca en la U la palabra (incorrecta) serIa grave (y grave seria el escribir fue con acento, por la misma razon).

Saludos

Hay por ahi algunos comentarios relacionados a este tema, podrias hacer una busqueda en el WR para salir de dudas.




			
				gvg said:
			
		

> Tengo un libro de verbos españoles donde estos dos verbos aparecen sin acento y para mi es tan clara la entonación más fuerte en la "i" y la "e" de fuí y fué que me parece que está equivocado.
> 
> Que me pueden decir al respecto.
> 
> Saludos,
> gvg


----------



## gvg

No necesariamente, porque el "sí" afirmativo es monosílabo y "sí" lleva acento por tratarse de afirmación. Como por ejemplo:

Sí es mi respuesta, pero tu puedes intentar otras cosas si quisieras.

El primero es afirmativo y el otro no.

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## ElenaCV

Hola,

Las palabras fui y fue no llevan tildes al ser monosílabas. Esta es la regla general. Sin embargo, toda regla conlleva sus excepciones. Así, por ejemplo, se emplea la tilde en palabras monosílabas para diferenciarlas. Sí afirmativo llevará tilde mientrás que si condicional no la lleva. Lo mismo ocurre con más (con tilde cuando significa mayor cantidad) y mas (sin tilde cuando significa pero). No se si me he explicado bien. 
Espero que os haya servido la respuesta.

Un saludo!


----------



## Kaia

Hola, los monosílabos "fue", "fui", "vio" y "dio" dejaron de llevar tilde hace muchos años.
Saludos, K


----------



## CatXS

En la RAE podéis encontrar un manual de ortografía completo. Link
Para este caso en concreto, el post de ElenaCV responde a la cuestión perfectamente.



			
				ElenaCV said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Las palabras fui y fue no llevan tildes al ser monosílabas. Esta es la regla general. Sin embargo, toda regla conlleva sus excepciones. Así, por ejemplo, se emplea la tilde en palabras monosílabas para diferenciarlas. Sí afirmativo llevará tilde mientrás que si condicional no la lleva. Lo mismo ocurre con más (con tilde cuando significa mayor cantidad) y mas (sin tilde cuando significa pero). No se si me he explicado bien.
> Espero que os haya servido la respuesta.
> 
> Un saludo!


----------



## asm

Las palabras si y sí no violan la regla de que los monosílabos no llevan tilde. A este tipo de acento se le llama diacrítico y sirve para diferenciar palabras que a pesar de no necesitar el acento ortográfico (tilde), se usa éste para diferenciar la función gramatical.

Además de sí, podrias agregar a la lista de monosílabos que llevan tilde los siguientes: tú, él, dé, sé, mí, más y quizás algún otro que haya olvidado.

Las reglas para escribir el acento ortográfico en función del acento prosódico son muy sencillas, donde se complica la cosa es para los diptongos y el acento diacrítico.

Saludos




			
				gvg said:
			
		

> No necesariamente, porque el "sí" afirmativo es monosílabo y "sí" lleva acento por tratarse de afirmación. Como por ejemplo:
> 
> Sí es mi respuesta, pero tu puedes intentar otras cosas si quisieras.
> 
> El primero es afirmativo y el otro no.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## asm

Yo sé  que sí te has explicado muy bien


			
				ElenaCV said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Las palabras fui y fue no llevan tildes al ser monosílabas. Esta es la regla general. Sin embargo, toda regla conlleva sus excepciones. Así, por ejemplo, se emplea la tilde en palabras monosílabas para diferenciarlas. Sí afirmativo llevará tilde mientrás que si condicional no la lleva. Lo mismo ocurre con más (con tilde cuando significa mayor cantidad) y mas (sin tilde cuando significa pero). No se si me he explicado bien.
> Espero que os haya servido la respuesta.
> 
> Un saludo!


----------



## gvg

Estupendo gracias


----------



## Outsider

Fíjese en esta discusión anterior.


----------



## perrodelmal

y cómo diferencias entre fue pasado de ir y fue pasado de ser???


----------



## Carito_Honey

NINGUN MONOSILABO LLEVA TILDE ! a excpecion de estos : EL - TU - MI -SI - TE - SE - DE - MAS , solo ellos se pueden tildar , esto lo supe en una conferencia de gramatica española


----------



## asm

se diferencia por el contexto nadamAs, pero no con una tilde. Ambos casos se refieren a verbos



			
				perrodelmal said:
			
		

> y cómo diferencias entre fue pasado de ir y fue pasado de ser???


----------



## sugar2010

Y el pasado de caer: caí... lleva tilde? 
Agradecería mucho a quien respondiese


----------



## cbrena

sugar2010 said:


> Y el pasado de caer: caí... lleva tilde?
> Agradecería mucho a quien respondiese



Sí lleva tilde. Esta palabra no es monosílaba sino bisílaba, es un hiato y necesitas poner tilde en la vocal débil acentuada.


----------



## hosec

Carito_Honey said:


> NINGUN MONOSILABO LLEVA TILDE ! a excpecion de estos : EL - TU - MI -SI - TE - SE - DE - MAS , solo ellos se pueden tildar , esto lo supe en una conferencia de gramatica española


 

¿_Qué_?    (añadamos _cuál_,  _quién _y el anticuado _cuán_ )


----------



## sugar2010

cbrena said:


> Sí lleva tilde. Esta palabra no es monosílaba sino bisílaba, es un hiato y necesitas poner tilde en la vocal débil acentuada.


 
Gracias!

Entonces, "fuí" también es un hiato??
Si fuese así, no sería "fué" (pasado de irse) un hiato también?
PD. Leí por ahí arriba que "fue" no se tilda en ningún caso


----------



## Masuas

Ella se fué a Macondo a ver qué fue de Eréndira y su desalmada abuela.
Es correcto?


----------



## Agró

Masuas said:


> Ella se fué *fue* a Macondo a ver qué fue de Eréndira y su desalmada abuela.
> Es correcto?



*Fue* no se tilda nunca.


----------



## Stella5218

Agró said:


> *Fue* no se tilda nunca.


 

Es increíble los cambios que han tenido las reglas gramaticales.  Si mis profesores están muertos, te aseguro que se están revolviendo en sus tumbas.  Siempre me enseñaron lo contrario.  Mi profesora *fué* siempre muy enfática, pero esta regla *fue* anulada hace mucho.


----------



## Masuas

A mí me sucede mentalmente lo mismo Stella, hasta me parece, aunque hayan cambiado las reglas, no sé para qué, talvez para acelerar la forma de escribir en tiempos modernos,   que tenía más elegancia o distinción el utilizar los acentos.  Deberíamos suprimir los anillos de matrimonio también, cierto_ ?  Yo sigo con mis costumbres ortográficas.
Saludos desde La Babel de Hierro.


----------



## Stella5218

Que risa!!!! Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo compatriota, pero lo que pasa en mi caso específico, es que yo soy profesora de inglés/español y en muchas ocasiones, mis estudiantes me han señalado como un error imperdonable (para ellos falta de conocimiento o mala ortografía) lo que aprendí y por tantos años he practicado como buena ortografía y buen español.  Que tristeza!!!!
Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## scotu

I had to look this up so I'm sharing it for the benefit of English speakers: 

_hiato_=hiatus =(in Linguistics)  A slight pause that occurs when two immediately adjacent vowels in  consecutive syllables are pronounced, as in reality and naive.

scotu
​


----------



## cbrena

sugar2010 said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Entonces, "fuí" también es un hiato??
> Si fuese así, no sería "fué" (pasado de irse) un hiato también?
> PD. Leí por ahí arriba que "fue" no se tilda en ningún caso



"Fui" no es un hiato. La vocal* u *es una vocal débil, la vocal i acentuada (no "tildada") se convierte en una vocal fuerte, pero al estar unida a una vocal débil (la u), sigue siendo un diptongo y por tanto sigue siendo monosílaba y la i no debe llevar tilde.

"Fue" nunca se acentúa porque es un monosílabo, por el mismo motivo que en "fui". La* u *es una vocal débil.

La única regla ortográfica que permitiría acentuar "fue" o "fui", sería una tilde diacrítica para distinguir entre el pasado del verbo ir y el pasado del verbo ser, pero curiosamente, no sé por qué motivo, no existe esta distinción. Según algunas intervenciones, parece que en el pasado sí se acentuaban, pero no me ha quedado claro si para distinguir entre estos dos verbos, o se usaba la tilde con ambos significados. Si había una distinción entre ambas, es una pena que se haya perdido. Si se acentuaba en ambos casos, me parece perfecto que se cambiara, ya que ortográficamente no existe motivo para ello.

"Caí" sí se acentúa, porque la* a *es una vocal fuerte y la acentuación de la i convierte a la i en vocal fuerte y por tanto sí es un hiato, y requiere una tilde en la vocal débil. Es una palabra bisílaba.

Te explico la diferencia con "caí" porque en un post anterior preguntaste si se acentuaba.

Un saludo.


----------



## sugar2010

sugar2010 said:


> Gracias!
> 
> Entonces, "fuí" también es un hiato??
> Si fuese así, no sería "fué" (pasado de irse) un hiato también?
> PD. Leí por ahí arriba que "fue" no se tilda en ningún caso


 
.... o sea, "fue" no se tilda nunca, pero "fuí" si?? verdad?


----------



## Agró

sugar2010 said:


> .... o sea, "fue" no se tilda nunca, pero "fuí" si?? verdad?


Tampoco.


----------



## aztlaniano

sugar2010 said:


> .... o sea, "fue" no se tilda nunca, pero "fuí" si?? verdad?


La norma se cambió hace mucho (¿en 1970?).
La gente que sigue escribiendo "fué" y "fuí" suele tener más de 60 años, así que si quieres dar la impresión de ser más jóven, haz como yo -no les pongas tildes.


----------



## cbrena

aztlaniano said:


> La norma se cambió hace mucho (¿en 1970?)...



¿Se usaba la tilde para distinguir entre los pasados del verbo* ir *y el verbo *ser *o se usaba la tilde en ambos casos?

Me ha quedado esta duda sin resolver

Gracias


----------



## aztlaniano

cbrena said:


> ¿Se usaba la tilde para distinguir entre los pasados del verbo* ir *y el verbo *ser *o se usaba la tilde en ambos casos?


Se usaba la tilde tanto para _ser_ como para _ir_. Pero más vale que conteste alguien mayor, muuucho mayor, que yo.


----------



## Quicorio

Hasta que el otro día lo vi en una web, creía que en los diptongos tónicos formados por dos vocales débiles, en caso de no marcarlo con tilde, el acento recaía siempre en la primera vocal. Entonces vi dos claros ejemplos:

*diurno* y *viudo*

*diurno* es un diptongo, aunque a mí me suena a hiato entre vocales débiles. Vaya, que me sale pronunciar *di-ur-no* (supongo que debido a *dí-a*). Pero no, oficialmente es un diptongo.

La pereza por razonarlo me llevaba a pensar que si *fue* es un diptongo de débil + fuerte, monosílaba y no lleva tilde, *fui* debería llevarla, ya que el acento recae en la misma posición vocálica (la segunda) pero en este caso es una vocal débil. Pues no.

Me parece casi indignante que tanto *fui* como *fui* (en el caso de que existiera) no lleven tilde xD


----------



## Quicorio

Y respecto a los acentos (tildes) diacríticos, jamás había oído que servían para distinguir específicamente la categoría gramatical de cada palabra. Siempre me pregunté por qué *di* (imperativo singular de _decir_) y *di* (primera persona del singular del pretérito perfecto simple de indicativo de _dar_) se saltaban estas normas, pero gracias a esto, lo comprendí.

No obstante, el *fue* me dio (o dió, para los más conservadores) qué pensar y resulta que una de sus formas conjugadas que no es *fue*, sino *fuera* (primera/tercera persona del singular del pretérito imperfecto de subjuntivo de_ ir_ o _ser_) coincide en significante con un adverbio de lugar (*fuera* xD).

Ya tenemos el mismo significante para dos categorías gramaticales diferentes. Cierto es que no concibo una oración en la que fuese ambiguo, pero es que el sentido de los acentos diacríticos no es siempre ayudar a diferenciar indiscutiblemente esas dos palabras en una oración, ya que el contexto suele ayudar más que mil acentos diacríticos.

_Dejé que *fuera* *fuera*_. No hay duda... ¿o sí? ¿Cuántas firmas hay que recoger para que una de las dos (preferiblemente el adverbio) lleve tilde? xD


----------



## hosec

Quicorio said:


> Hasta que el otro día lo vi en una web, creía que en los diptongos tónicos formados por dos vocales débiles, en caso de no marcarlo con tilde, el acento recaía siempre en la primera vocal. *Creo* *que más bien no: o cae en la 2ª o cae "repartido" entre las dos.**(...) *
> 
> *viudo Jamás la he oído pronunciada así*
> 
> *diurno* es un diptongo, aunque a mí me suena a hiato entre vocales débiles. Vaya, que me sale pronunciar *di-ur-no* (supongo que debido a *dí-a*). Pero no, oficialmente es un diptongo. *Realmente los diptongos y los hiatos obedecen más a cuestiones de uso de la pronunciación que a si están formados por débiles o fuertes: una palabra como diadema la pronuncio con diptongo, pero diario la pronuncio con hiato (en dia-). También hiato la pronuncio con hiato. Este hecho tiene mucho que ver con cuestiones diatópicas: si no recuerdo mal , por ahí hay un hilo en que se discute dónde se pronuncia con hiato y dónde con diptongo (o con sonido (/y-/) esta última palabra. El hecho de que la combinación de dos vocales débiles o de una débil y otra fuerte con acento en la fuerte se considere siempre un diptongo sólo obedece a razones ortográficas; esto es, sólo para la colocación o no de la tilde. Si realizamos un análisis de la pronunciación de diurno, seguramente la mayoría de los hablantes la pronunciemos trisilábica (como tú dices), pero el hecho de considerarlo diptongo tiene como única razón la colocación o no de la tilde.*
> 
> La pereza por razonarlo me llevaba a pensar que si *fue* es un diptongo de débil + fuerte, monosílaba y no lleva tilde, *fui* debería llevarla, ya que el acento recae en la misma posición vocálica (la segunda) pero en este caso es una vocal débil. Pues no. *Fui es claramente monosilábica (al menos para mí). Al menos, yo jamás he oído fu-í pronunciado por nadie.*
> 
> Me parece casi indignante que tanto *fui* como *fui* (en el caso de que existiera) no lleven tilde xD


 

*Saludos*


----------



## Quicorio

*hosec*, gracias por tu contestación. Un par de cosas tan sólo:

1) Eso de *o cae "repartido" entre las dos.(...)* no lo he acabado de entender xD No lo concibo >_< Recuerda que yo hablaba de un diptongo en una sílaba tónica. El acento debe llevarlo o una vocal o la otra. Si no, explícamelo :S

2) *viudo **Jamás la he oído pronunciada así*. ¿En serio? ¿Es cosa mía? ¿Qué has oído tú toda la vida? ¿Acento en la _u_? Bueno, sea como fuere, en catalán tenemos las palabras *vidu* (viudo) y *vídua* (viuda), ambas con el acento en la i. Tal vez eso me haya confundido. ¿Podrías, por favor, indicarme una fuente fiable en donde pueda conocer la pronunciación normativa de esta palabra?

El resto de tus opiniones las apruebo y las comparto 

Gracias. Y perdón por no citar mensajes y todo eso pero es que soy novato y no sé hacer cosas chupichulis aún


----------



## hosec

Quicorio said:


> *hosec*, gracias por tu contestación. Un par de cosas tan sólo:
> 
> 1) Eso de *o cae "repartido" entre las dos.(...)* no lo he acabado de entender xD No lo concibo >_< Recuerda que yo hablaba de un diptongo en una sílaba tónica. El acento debe llevarlo o una vocal o la otra. Si no, explícamelo :S *Bien... lo de "repartido" es una forma de decirlo (bastante imprecisa, es cierto, y de ahí las comillas): es un diptongo creciente y cae en la 2ª*
> 
> 2) *viudo **Jamás la he oído pronunciada así*. ¿En serio? ¿Es cosa mía? ¿Qué has oído tú toda la vida? ¿Acento en la _u_? Bueno, sea como fuere, en catalán tenemos las palabras *vidu* (viudo) y *vídua* (viuda), ambas con el acento en la i. Tal vez eso me haya confundido. ¿Podrías, por favor, indicarme una fuente fiable en donde pueda conocer la pronunciación normativa de esta palabra? *Toda la vida he oído lo que casi todo el mundo dice: /bjúdo/. No sé en catalán, pero la pronunciación española convierte ese fonema /i/ en algo que ni siquiera es exactamente una vocal: es una semiconsonante y, por ende, no lleva acento ninguno.*
> 
> *Fuente fiable: Tomás Navarro Tomás, Manual de pronunciación española. Pág. 65: "En los grupos iu, ui predomina siempre como principal elemento del diptongo la segunda vocal, reduciéndose la primera a semiconsonante"*
> El resto de tus opiniones las apruebo y las comparto
> 
> Gracias. Y perdón por no citar mensajes y todo eso pero es que soy novato y no sé hacer cosas chupichulis aún


 
*Salud*


----------



## keentoknow

Hola, respondo a Hosec, que dijo:
"NINGUN MONOSILABO LLEVA TILDE ! a excepción de estos : EL - TU - MI -SI - TE - SE - DE - MAS , solo ellos se pueden tildar , esto lo supe en una conferencia de gramática española".

Lo que dices es ambiguo porque habría que preguntarte ¿qué "EL", qué "TU", qué "MI"... se acentúa? Porque hay dos de cada:
él --- pronombre personal y 
el --- artículo;
tú --- pronombre personal y
tu --- adjetivo posesivo;
mí --- pronombre personal de objeto del verbo
mi --- adj posesivo;
sí --- afirmación 
si --- conj condicional
té --- infusión (qué rica, la tomo todos los días)
te --- pronombre personal de objeto;
sé --- del verbo saber
se --- pron. reflexivo;
dé --- de dar,
de --- preposición;
más --- mayor cantidad, como ya se ha dicho antes y
mas --- conjunción adversativa que significa "pero".
También están estas dos palabras: "sólo" y "solo".
sólo --- solamente y
solo --- sin compañía.
Ejemplos:

"Sólo sé que solo estoy". "Sólo sé que quiero estar solo".

Saludos


----------



## keentoknow

Una advertencia más:


"FE" NO SE ACENTÚA. DOY FE DE ELLO. A FE MÍA QUE ES SIN TILDE.
LO DIGO DE BUENA FE.


----------



## enochalvarado

La regla anterior empleaba el acento diacrítico para distinguir entre fuí/fué (del verbo ir) y fui/fue (del verbo ser), como bien apunta Stella5218; pero la regla nueva indica que ya no es necesario; pero hay otra excepción para el uso del diacrítico para la desambiguación en una anfibología. Así que creo, que podría aplicarse esta última regla en el siguiente ejemplo: 

"Él fue el que fue". ¿Fue él quien ha sido? o ¿Fue él quien acudió?
Él fue el que fue = Fue él quien ha sido
Él fue el que fué = Fue él quien acudió

Aclaro que no soy catedrático y mi opinión es porque me resisto a creer que el objetivo de la RAE haya sido simplificar el idioma por encima del entendimiento.


----------



## jimpofic

keentoknow said:


> él --- pronombre personal y
> el --- artículo;
> tú --- pronombre personal y
> tu --- adjetivo posesivo;
> mí --- pronombre personal de objeto del verbo
> mi --- adj posesivo;
> sí --- afirmación
> si --- conj condicional
> té --- infusión (qué rica, la tomo todos los días)
> te --- pronombre personal de objeto;
> sé --- del verbo saber
> se --- pron. reflexivo;
> dé --- de dar,
> de --- preposición;
> más --- mayor cantidad, como ya se ha dicho antes y
> mas --- conjunción adversativa que significa "pero".
> También están estas dos palabras: "sólo" y "solo".
> sólo --- solamente y
> solo --- sin compañía


aún
aun

In these accented/unaccented pairs of words, the accented ones are tonic (tónicas) elements, the unaccented ones are atonic (átonas) elements.


----------



## asm

Yo añadiría que


Aun no es monosílabo y creo que el origen de esta lista iba en ese sentido.



jimpofic said:


> aún
> aun
> 
> In these accented/unaccented pairs of words, the accented ones are tonic (tónicas) elements, the unaccented ones are atonic (átonas) elements.


----------

